# El Sequé



## sound shift

Good afternoon,

Can anyone tell me what "El Sequé" means?

It is the name of a winery in the village of Pinoso, which is part of the comarca of El Vinalopó Medio, which in turn is part of the Spanish Province of Alicante. According to wikipedia, Valencian is spoken in that comarca, so I assume that "El Sequé" is a Valencian, rather than a Castilian, term. Neither "sequé" nor "sequer" appears in the dictionaries (Catalan and Castilian) that I have seen. Could it mean "the dry place"?


----------



## germanbz

The word "sequer" in Valencia and Castelló is used to name an esplanade made ​​of concrete or cement, which used to be used (I do not know if it is used nowadays) to dry the rice after being collected. It is very common to see "sequers" next to the "alqueries" next to Albufera lagoon near Valencia and Castellón in areas where once grew rice.

(Sorry about my mistakes).


----------



## sound shift

Thanks very much for this clear answer, germanbz. Presumably, "sequé" is a castilianised spelling of "sequer".


----------



## Elessar

sound shift said:


> Thanks very much for this clear answer, germanbz. Presumably, "sequé" is a castilianised spelling of "sequer".



I wouldn't say that it's a castilianised spelling. For me, the spelling seems to show just the way Catalan (or Valencian) speakers of that area pronounce the word _sequer_ in spontaneus speech, dropping the last _r_. That is a feature present in many Catalan dialects. Probably, when the winery was created there didn't exist ortographical norms in Catalan, or maybe the owners just didn't want to stick to the ortographical rules.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bona vesprada!

Amb total seguretat el nom del vi  El Sequé", com també han dit adés,  vinga del lloc on es posava a assecar, en aquest cas, el raïm per a  convertir-lo en pansa (_raisin_?) i exportar-lo, sobre tot al  Regne Unit. Hem de recordar que al Vinalopó Mitjà des de fa molts segles  s'ha produït el vi Fondellol (fondillón en castellà), també molt  apreciat pel anglesos ja pels temps d'En Shakespeare,  i aquest vi  necessita, per a trobar el seu punt, _pansificar_ prèviament per un temps els grans de raïm, per endolcir-lo un poc, donat que els vins del Vinalopó són molt forts, tenen molt de _cos_.

Puc corroborar personalment açò que diu Elessar. Tot el Vinalopó Mitjà (El Pinós, Monòver -pronunciat Munòve-, La Romana) es "menja" la erre final de les paraules que la duen, aquest fenomen lingüístic també ocorre al Baix Vinalopó, com a d'altres dialectes del català. O siga que n'és una característica ben viva del valencià meridional.  La pèrdua de la erre final ha quedat fossilitzada al nom de moltes partides dels pobles (que seria el cas d'El Seque(r), i sobretot a molt cognoms. El cognom Juvé (d'un conegut xampany/cava català) per contra per aquestes terres s'ha conservat "complet", es Jover, encara que la gent pronuncie "Jové".

Bé, afegir només com a explicació complementaria per a *sound shift. *En català en emmudir-se, en la pronúncia, l' erre/erra final si n'és una paraula aguda, la vocal anterior a l' erre passa a accentuar-se:  sequer= sequè, carrer= carrè, jover= jovè, cantar= cantà, sentir= sentí; i quan es tracta de paraules planes o esdrúixoles fa com l'anglès, que obri la vocal.

Fins un' altra


----------



## sound shift

Moltes gràcies a Elessar i Elxenc.


----------



## ernest_

Elessar said:


> I wouldn't say that it's a castilianised spelling. For me, the spelling seems to show just the way Catalan (or Valencian) speakers of that area pronounce the word _sequer_ in spontaneus speech, dropping the last _r_. That is a feature present in many Catalan dialects.



I agree. This ending is found in many Catalan surnames (e.g. Piqué, Solé, etc., phonetic spellings of "piquer", "soler"). What I didn't know is that there were Valencian dialects that dropped final r's, a feature I thought exclusively of Catalan from Catalonia.


----------



## Elxenc

ernest_ said:


> I agree. This ending is found in many Catalan surnames (e.g. Piqué, Solé, etc., phonetic spellings of "piquer", "soler"). *What I didn't know is that there were Valencian dialects that dropped final r's, a feature I thought exclusively of Catalan from Catalonia.*



Doncs no, aquest fenomen d'emmudir les erres finals no només n'és una característica dels dialectes de Catalunya. Ho dic per coneixement directe, solament les comarques més properes a L'Horta mantenen eixa erre (en són les més poblades i influents). Pel sud valencià comença a emmudir-se, més o menys, des de Xàbia cap avall (Tàrbena ja ho fa), i pel nord valencià, per Vinarós i Banicarló ja succeix. A Elx-ciutat es pronuncien les erres finals, excepte quan el pronom és postverbal, per contra al voltant de la ciutat, el Camp d'Elx, torna a desaparèixer a totes les posicions. Ves per on, aquest fòrum aprofita per ampliar els "coneixements generals".

A la vostra disposició.


----------



## Favara

Home, a la Marina Baixa (llevat de Bolulla, i dius tu que de Tàrbena tot i que no em sona) es fa exactament com dius tu a la ciutat d'Elx.
Però sí, més avall, entrant ja al dialecte alacantí, sí que l'emmudeixen sempre, i quan més al sud més clar queda.


----------

